# Help identify dog



## zaineb (Nov 15, 2015)

hey can anyone help with identifying what breed of dog this is ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

Without a photo that would be quite the trick. 
Do you have a photo or a description at least?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Without a photo that would be quite the trick.
> Do you have a photo or a description at least?


That's odd, could have sworn there were some pictures earlier


----------



## zaineb (Nov 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Without a photo that would be quite the trick.
> Do you have a photo or a description at least?


Hahha I've put photos up now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks like a right heinz 57 mutt to me 
Probably some herding breed in there somewhere I bet.


----------



## zaineb (Nov 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Looks like a right heinz 57 mutt to me
> Probably some herding breed in there somewhere I bet.


Thank you for that!


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

zaineb said:


> hey can anyone help with identifying what breed of dog this is ?


Def a crossbreed and looks like some greyhound in the mix to me.


----------

